# Prehistoric "hobbits" from Flores island



## Melkor (Mar 6, 2022)

Hi,

I came across this video about hobbit size human species from Flores island, which lived just few tens of thousand years ago.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 7, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this video about hobbit size human species from Flores island, which lived just few tens of thousand years ago.


I watched a documentary a few years ago, but now I don't remember it's title. Hobbit size people were mentioned there too. Some elephants (that reminded oliphaunts) were also shown there.

It sounds interesting, though I don't believe in the theory of evolution.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 7, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Hi,
> I came across this video about hobbit size human species from Flores island, which lived just few tens of thousand years ago.


I vaguely remember reading about this in one of my popular science magazines, either the German edition of "National Geographic", or its in origin German equivalent "Geo", which started publishing in 1975.

At the time of the discovery, dating seemed to indicate that these _Homo floresiensis_ might have existed up to a time when _Homo sapiens_ have been confirmed to have settled neighboring islands, something between 12,000 and 18,000 years ago. The ancestors of the Australian Aborigines are assumed to have reached that continent a minimum of 40,000 years ago, but what route they took remains speculative.

Newer data seems to push back the finds on the island of Flores to 60,000 to 100,000 years ago, which makes the assumption that they derived from _Homo erectus_ more likely (not certain), as that species spread out from Africa perhaps 1 million years ago, long before the development of _Homo sapiens._


----------



## Melkor (Mar 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I watched a documentary a few years ago, but now I don't remember it's title. Hobbit size people were mentioned there too. Some elephants (that reminded oliphaunts) were also shown there.


There are many Proboscideans with four tusks.








HALETH✒🗡 said:


> It sounds interesting, though I don't believe in the theory of evolution.


May I ask why you don't believe in evolution theory? I am just curious.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 7, 2022)

Melkor said:


> May I ask why you don't believe in evolution theory? I am just curious.


Firstly, I believe in God. Secondly, there are a lot of scientific evidences of creationism. I know that it's prohibited to discuss religion in the forum. Hopefully, I didn't write too much. I can edit the post if it's necessary.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 7, 2022)

Let's just leave it at that.


----------

